# emirates danata jobs



## life20111 (Sep 14, 2012)

Sub: Senior Airport Services Agent

Thank you for attending the Emirates / Dnata recruitment interview recently.

We are pleased to advise you that you have been successful and we will be forwarding your file to the Recruitment Manager for further consideration. Unfortunately at present we do not have any available positions but we anticipate vacancies in the near future. Please do not interpret this letter as an Offer of Employment. If employed, do not resign from your present job on the basis of having secured a future position with Emirates/ Dnata group.

If your application is approved, we will communicate with you immediately to arrange your date of joining, taking into consideration your notice period in your present employment.

We thank you for your interest in joining Emirates/Dnata and for your patience while waiting for further information on your application.

Yours sincerely,

Recruitment Manager






Hi everyone if any can help out the brief of this mail as i went through a lot of replies and would like to know a 100% sure reply if this going to be soon or just waiting they new expansion or no one can guess hr moves around


----------



## Hannajames (Sep 17, 2012)

Any update to your potential work with Dnata?

Thanks


----------



## life20111 (Sep 14, 2012)

nothing still in hand but wish next week be getting a posistive reply from them.


----------



## bangloboy (Jul 25, 2012)

Guys we have a thread running on this site with similar questions and situations - please read thru - a lot of your answers are there:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...bai/115361-need-info-emirates-dnata-jobs.html

Thanks


----------

